# canister+co2 reactor flow



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys.

I recently set up my an XP4 w/XP1 motor plus a sera c02 reactor 1000 and it killed my water flow. I ended up swapping out the XP 1 motor top and used an XP4 but there is no significant difference.
For the record, the XP1 motor on XP4 body was never a problem until I added the reactor to the set up.

It's a given that there will be a reduction but even after swapping the xp1 to xp4. the difference was not noticeable.

I have the reactor closer to the canister filter output (if that makes any difference). Tank is 27 gallons 2ft in length

Thoughts?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

perhaps the turbines in the reactor isn't spinning right?


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Lawson. the appear to be sitting correctly and is spinning really quickly.
i'll have to try taking it apart tonight and tinkering w/it again.

i've only ever used a diffuser. i have to say that the level of saturation into the water column is high. I'm not really seeing any micro bubbles.

I'm only on day 3 of this set up. I noticed that there is a very, very slight leak in the reactor. It will form the tiniest water droplet after a few hours. 
I'm currently debating whether to go with a diffuser. Any recommendations on one? I've heard you basically need 2 to interchange when you clean the other out.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Where is the leak? If it's from an attachment site or o-ring area then sometimes it'll seal on its own. Reactors do slow down flow quite a bit but I'm surprised it has affected the XP4 that much. I use an Eheim 2075 filter and a vertex UF15 modified to be a CO2 reactor and I say I loose about 25% flow. 

All diffusers are pretty much the same... I've heard good things about bazookas though I haven't tried one yet....


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

The leak happens at the water in flow from canister > reactor

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5218908783_8460ef49d9_o.jpg

I should mention that there is some type of sealant around the in flow and along the bottom of the CO2 attachment. The unit was used and given along the co2 tank. It has not created any type of water puddle/trouble but you can imagine the caution if something were to happen..

the bazooka looks interesting. might give that a try if i throw in the towel w/using a reactor


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I decided to try out the bazooka. I've ordered one and am now waiting.

There was about a teaspoon of water in the bucket sitting under the reactor. This coupled with the reduced waterflow, I would rather not take any chances with a leak until but both problems are easily fixable by adding a powerhead and then sealing it again. This Sera reactor works great though and I think it would best work in an independent filter


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

of course there appears to be no water build up or leaking from the reactor now and i ordered a 70mm bazooka diffuser


----------

